# UK car insurance for foreign driver



## BlueBelle (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi - I'm currently in the UK visiting my boyfriend for the next 6 months. He just attempted to put me on his car insurance policy as a named driver, but was refused because I have a foreign license.

Does anyone know any UK car insurance companies that allow foreign drivers as a named driver on the policy? I have a full Australian drivers license that is valid for the next four years. Am I allowed to apply for a UK license as a visitor?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Doubt it re the licence but a quick google came up with this Options For Foreign Drivers | Direct Line

They wont be the only insurers though so shop around.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

ramblingwebgirl said:


> Hi - I'm currently in the UK visiting my boyfriend for the next 6 months. He just attempted to put me on his car insurance policy as a named driver, but was refused because I have a foreign license.
> 
> Does anyone know any UK car insurance companies that allow foreign drivers as a named driver on the policy? I have a full Australian drivers license that is valid for the next four years. Am I allowed to apply for a UK license as a visitor?
> 
> Thanks!


As a 'designated country', Australian driving licence holders are indeed allowed to exchange their licence for a UK one without the need for any test.

Full details can be found here: Exchanging your foreign driving licence : Directgov - Motoring

However, do note that it also states: "you must be normally resident in GB and have a permanent address here", and that you would have to surrender your Australian licence which would then be returned to the authorities there by the DVLA.

teuchter


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ramblingwebgirl said:


> Hi - I'm currently in the UK visiting my boyfriend for the next 6 months. He just attempted to put me on his car insurance policy as a named driver, but was refused because I have a foreign license.
> 
> Does anyone know any UK car insurance companies that allow foreign drivers as a named driver on the policy? I have a full Australian drivers license that is valid for the next four years. Am I allowed to apply for a UK license as a visitor?


You are really stuck. The car is insured by your boyfriend's insurance company, and if they won't let you be added as additional, temporary driver, no other company can do so as they aren't covering his car. There are companies that will accept a foreign, temporary driver (sometimes with proof of driving record etc and usually for an additional fee), but unless your boyfriend cancels his present policy (and possibly forfeits the premium he has paid for the whole year) and then takes out a new cover with another, more helpful company, there isn't anything you can do about it. 
Try Direct Line and Aviva, and among intermediaries, Downunder Insurance and HIC Insurance.


----------

